# South West Herp Society



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

Is or has anyone been a member of the South West Herp Society?(South West Herpetological Society)
I just wondered if they are still active, as they say they are going through a difficult time with low membership problems but they don't reply to their email membership request's 
If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I used to be a member from the early 90's until about 8 - 10 years ago and found very few members made me feel welcome so i gave up on going to the meetings but still renewed my membership until i stopped getting newsletters then had 8 months worth of letters in one go so gave up on them. I did send a message last week and got a reply on friday with not much info i even asked if they could send me there last newsletter and was told it would be best to come to the AGM in Febuary and got sent the minutes of the last meeting :bash: 

Rob


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

Robk said:


> I used to be a member from the early 90's until about 8 - 10 years ago and found very few members made me feel welcome so i gave up on going to the meetings but still renewed my membership until i stopped getting newsletters then had 8 months worth of letters in one go so gave up on them. I did send a message last week and got a reply on friday with not much info i even asked if they could send me there last newsletter and was told it would be best to come to the AGM in Febuary and got sent the minutes of the last meeting :bash:
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob thats interesting to hear, Ive finally heard back from them and have been asked to attend the agm in February too but I get the feeling that are lacking members which could determine the societies future


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------

